# Finally! (Pic)



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

My buddy finally sealed the deal on Saturday, we had moved a stand in the early afternoon where we had seen alot of recent activity, and this is the result. He is actually lucky to have gotten him as buckfever definietly set in as he put a bad shot on this buck (hit high far back) but happened to catch the femorral artery (blood sprayed everywhere) and only went 50 yds.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

Wow!! That looks like a helluva buck. Those brow tines look like they're 12"-14" from his head to the tips.


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah they are big! The pic dosent show it but he has split G2's on both sides, overall pretty symetrical. We have sheds form this deer from the last two years, and would estimate his age to be 5-6 years old. Will know soon.


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

Wow!!!!!!!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That is a hog! I don't blame the buck fever...I would be shaking in my coveralls. Congrats to your buddy.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Cant say as I blame him on the buck fever!! What a beast. Congrats !!!!!!!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

great deer.:!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Dayum! That is a helluva buck!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow! That is an awesome buck!! Congratulations to your buddy. I am anxious to see more pictures of that beast.


----------



## Knopper76 (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow is right that is an amazing Buck!!! Big congrats to your buddy. Did you get a final weight?


----------



## eyedream (Aug 24, 2007)

That's what we are all looking for.....a true Monster!!! Great Buck!!!


----------



## fisherman33 (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice. That is a true monster. Let us know what he scores.


----------



## McConahay18 (May 19, 2008)

nice monster buck man


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

WOW!!! Buck of the year canidate right there!!! What a unique deer!!!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

freak nasty!

very nice! huuuuge mass!


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

More Pictures!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Those brow times are sweeeeeet!


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

what a monster... very nice buck! wide , tall, mass he has it all!


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

r9ptbuck......Cool pic's.......That's a Buck that all deer hunters "dream" of running into during their life-time.....Not all shots are perfect......sometimes we all need a little luck....if our skills falter. Congratulations.........Jon Sr.


----------



## gainer888 (Sep 27, 2007)

What a brute...awesome.

Next time, turn the date stamp off on the camera so people don't think you are poachin'....unless you were then leave it on there for evidence.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

hell of a deer!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...That is a super...super buck...Congratulations....Just think what the one you get that beats him will look like...Again Congat's Great Buck...:!


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks for all the great feedback! My buddy is still in shock that he finally got a monster! By the way the date stamp on the pictures is to be read the 9th day of the 11th month in 2008.

Thanks!


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

Awesome buck! Any score or weight on it?


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

well if you did get that from down in magnolia they sure do have the same jeans down there look at the brow tines this is a buck i got down on a buddys place near the flood gates running the river bottom


----------

